# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  منهجية قراءة كتب المصطلح (من محاضرة للشيخ أبو عبد الله الكُتَامي الجزائري حفظه الله)

## إسحاق ابن راهوية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المرحلة الأولى: (6أشهر)
حضور مجالس طلب العلم التي تشرح فيها المتون المختصرة في علم مصطلح الحديث مثل المنظومة البيقونية و اختصار علوم الحديث للإمام الحافظ ابن كثير رضي الله عنه

المرحلة الثانية: (6 أشهر)
مراجعة عدة شروح مكتوبة للمتون السابقة الذكر مع حفظ المنظومة البيقونية، بالإضافة الى شروح نخبة الفكر و كتاب مقدمة ابن الصلاح

المرحلة الثالثة: (سنة على الأقل)
الإنتقال الى دراسة (حفظ و شرح) ألفية الإمام الحافظ عبد الرحيم بن الحسين العراقي رحمه الله عن طريق الشيوخ أولآ... و إن لم تتوفر دورة في هذا الموضوع عليك بدراسة الألفية عبر شرح مسجل لأحد الشيوخ الثقات مثل شرح العلامة عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله و هو متوفر عبر شبكة الانترنت... ما عليك إلآ تحميله.

المرحلة الرابعة:
بعد حفظ الألفية و فك رموزها الأولية، عليك بقراءة كتاب فتح المغيث بشرح ألفية الحديث للحافظ السخاوي رحمه الله، و إلتزم بتقييد الفوائد و أقوال الأئمة في مختلف علوم المصطلح... و ذلك بإفراد 3 سنوات كاملة على الأقل لهذه الدراسة.
قد يستغرب البعض من هذه المدة الطويلة نسبيا، لكن أقول أن كتاب فتح المغيث كتاب جليل الفائدة في علم الحديث. عليك بقراءتة مرارا و تكرار و حفظ أقول الأئمة لترسخ في ذاكرتك، هذا من جهة. و من جهة أخرى فإنه يتعين عليك دراسة الأسانيد دراسة مبدئية تزامنا مع الألفية، وهذا يطول. و من فوائدة: معرفة الرجال و أحوالهم-الدخول إلى علم عللل الحديث من أوسع أبوابه-الإقتراب أكثر إلى كتب علوم الحديث التي ستحتاجها خلال هذه الدراسة مثل كتب الجرح و التعديل.

المرحلة الخامسة: (سنة كاملة)
تكون هذه المرحلة على شكل لمسات أخيرة بمراجعة الكتب السابقة الذكر ، بالإضافة الى كتب أخرى مثل كتاب تدريب الراوي للسيوطي و كتابي النكت على ابن الصلاح للحافظ العراقي و الحافظ ابن حجر

المصدر : ( بإختصار من محاضرة للشيخ أبو عبد الله الكُتَامي الجزائري حفظه الله)

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم

المناهج العلمية المؤصلة التي مشى عليها أهل العلم متعددة لكنها في النهاية تؤدي إلى مطلوب واحد وهو التأصيل وفهم العلم كفهم أهله المميزين فيه

إلا أن هذا المنهج من جهة المدة الزمنية فيه خطأ وخلل 
فعيبه أنه يريد من الطالب أن يقطع أكثر من خمس سنوات في علم المصطلح فقط
فهذا من إعطاء الشيء أكثر من حقه
وهو سبيل إلى البطالة وضعف الهمة
وذلك أن علم المصطلح علم آلة لا غاية
ثم هو قليل المباحث والأبواب بالنسبة لغيره من علوم الغاية
ثم هو سهل المرام غير معقد المباحث والمسائل إذا ما قورن بالعلوم المشهورة بذلك كأصول الفقه والنحو والصرف وغيرها

فمثل هذه السنوات إنما تقطع في علوم الغاية كحفظ كتب السنة الأصول أو علم العقيدة أو الفقه أو في بعض علوم الآلة كعلم اللغة لفروعه لاتساعه ولن تكفي له ست سنوات

والمقصود أن الطلبة النجباء يستطيعون المرور على أغلب مباحث علم المصطلح في أقل من السنة فيما أُقدر
والطلبة المتوسطون يمرون عليها في سنتين
ثم على الطالب أن يقطع سنين عمره بالبحث عن علل الأحاديث ومعرفة الصحيح منها والضعيف وتخريجها عنده في دفاتر مع تفقه متوسط فيها إن كان ينوي أن يكون محدثا أو متخصصا في الحديث
والله أعلم

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

أخي الكريم مشكور و بارك الله فيك على الرد، لكنني إختصرة المحاضرة إختصارا مخلا للأسف، فالشيخ حفظه الله أطال في بيان الفائدة الزمنية الطولية نسبيا في نظر البعض لكنها في النهاية تؤتي ثمرات عديدة
فلو تمعنت في قولي (دخول علم العلل من أوسع أبوابه ) لعلمت ما يقصده الشيخ من تخصيص مدة 6 سنوات للمصطلح...
فدراسة علم العلل له فوائد كثيرة و عديدة منها: 
معرفة الرجال و حفظ أسماءهم و انسابهم و تواريخ وفياتهم و العلل في حفظهم و رواياتهم 
معرفة ما أعله الأئمة من الاحاديث المنتشرة في كتب السنن و غيرها التي قد يصححها بعض أهل العلم و لكن هي في الأصل معلولة ولا تصح.
حفظ الكثير من الأحاديث و معرفة كثير من السنن التي فقدت و ذلك من خلال كتب العلل و هذا ظاهر في كتاب علل الامام ابن ابي حاتم رحمهما الله. ففيه الكثير من الأحاديث التي عجز المحققون على تخريجها و ذلك أنها فقدت قديما 

هذه فوائد قليلة تحصل عليها في زمن قصير نسبيا 6 سنوات من خلال دراسة المصطلح بشكل معمق

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيك
ممكن تعرفنا بالشيخ الكتامي وحبذا لو ترفع لنا المحاضرة صوتيا

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> بارك الله فيك
> ممكن تعرفنا بالشيخ الكتامي وحبذا لو ترفع لنا المحاضرة صوتيا


السلام عليكم أخي 
الشيخ الكُتَامِي هو أحد طلبة العلم في الجزائر و له عناية بالحديث و خاصة علم المصطلح و علم العلل... و على حد علمي فالشيخ عصامي التكوين و الله أعلم.
أما بخصوص رفع المحاضرة فأنا آسف لأنني لم أسجلها بل كنت من الحضور فقط.
إن كنت تريد أن أسجل لك دروس الشيخ فأنا حاضر لتزويدك بها في حال كنت مشاركا في دورة
و للعلم، فقد أخبرني بعض الاخوة أن الشيخ سيشرع في شرح المنظومة البيقونية للطلبة المبتدئين ثم كتاب "إختصار علوم الحديث للحافظ ابن كثير رضي الله عنه، ثم  -و الله أعلم- شرح لألفية العراقي أو السيوطي. ثم دروس في علم تخريج الحديث النبوي و بيان تطبيقي لجمع طرقه و معرفة علله و ستسجل هذه الدروس بإذن الله.
هذه بعض المعلومات التي أعرفها و سأطلعلك في حال أي جديد و الله المستعان.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

أين يقيم الشيخ دروسه ؟ وماهو توقيتها

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> أين يقيم الشيخ دروسه ؟ وماهو توقيتها


و الله لا أدري اين ستقام هذه السلاسل العلمية بالتحديد لكن الإخوة المهتمين بعلوم الحديث و المصطلح أخبروني أن الشيخ يريد تنظيم هذه الدروس في أحد المساجد كي تعم الفائدة و سيسعون لطلب إذن من مديرية الشؤون الدينية لتكون الدورة منظمة و بعلم المسؤولين جزاهم الله خيرا و ذلك بعد تحديد الولاية و المسجد الأهم فيها -والله أعلم-

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بانتظارك أخي

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

هل لي بسؤال يا أخي؟
أنت من المهتمين بعلوم الحديث متونا و شروحا و فقها أو سندا و تصحيحا و تضعيفا؟
و منذ كم و انت تدرس علوم الحديث و بالاخص علوم المصطلح؟
و ما هي المتون التي تحفظها في مصطلح الحديث؟
و هل لديك مكتبة خاصة في بيتك؟ (سواء مكتبة زاخرة او متوسطة)

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

أنا محب للحديث النبوي وأهله
أسعى للتشبه بهم والسير على دربهم
وأنا أسأل عن مجالس الشيخ المذكور لقلة مجالس الحديث في بلدنا وكم أتمنى لو ترجع مجالس قراءة كتب الحديث النبوي وتُدرّس كتب المصطلح
لذا أخي أرجوا تزويدي بكل ما تعرفه من مجالس خاصة في العاصمة

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> أنا محب للحديث النبوي وأهله
> أسعى للتشبه بهم والسير على دربهم
> وأنا أسأل عن مجالس الشيخ المذكور لقلة مجالس الحديث في بلدنا وكم أتمنى لو ترجع مجالس قراءة كتب الحديث النبوي وتُدرّس كتب المصطلح
> لذا أخي أرجوا تزويدي بكل ما تعرفه من مجالس خاصة في العاصمة


نعم يا اخي، دورات طلب العلم الشرعي بكل الاختصاصات و فنون الدين من عقيدة سنية و فقه و سيرة و حديث و مصطلح و غيرها ... كل هذه مفقودة في الجزائر بشكل شبه تام؟؟؟؟ اللهم إلآ إذا كان طلب العلم عصامي كما بلغني عن الشيخ الكتامي مثلا و غيره الكثير.
و خاصة في مجال شروح كتب السنة أو مصطلح الحديث فليس هناك كوادر و كفاءات في بلادنا تسد هذا الفراغ و تروي عطش طلبة العلم..
أخي الكريم، أعطيك مثال: أنا و لله الحمد و المنة أطلب علوم الحديث منذ حوالي سنتين او ما يقارب ذلك. أجد في طريق طلب علم الحديث الكثير من المشاكل و العوائق منها:

1- قلة الكتب الضرورية سواء في المصطلح او العلل او شروح كتب السنة او تخريجات الاحاديث. 

2- غلاء ثمنها في حال وجدت و انت تعلم الحالة المادية للشباب الجزائري في معضمه خاصة ان كنت في طور الدراسة و الله المستعان.
 (مثال: وجدت كتاب مقدمة ابن الصلاح مع نكتتيه بـ: 7500دج...؟؟؟ فتأمل يا أخي و لا تتعجب،... وكأنه مكتوب بالذهب؟؟؟؟؟ ،كتاب الموافقات للإمام الشاطبي بـ:6500دج...؟؟؟ ، كتاب تدريب الراوي للسيوطي بـ: 2500دج...؟؟؟....سنن الترمذي مجلد واحد بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور آل سلمان بـ: 1700دج...؟وكذالك باقي كتب السنن ستكلفك في مجملها 6800دج...؟؟؟ كتاب فتح اباري لابن حجر بـ: 7800دج و كذلك شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي بـ: 6500دج و كذلك كتاب عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود بـ:5600دج..؟؟؟)

3- وفي حال وفقك الله لشراء كتاب. فستواجه صعوبة بالغة في فك بعض رموزه و أسراره لفقدان شيخ يساعدك في طلب علوم المصطلح و هذه هي مشكلتنا في الجزائر.

و الله المستعان على طلب العلم الشرعي في زمن الفتن و المغريات الدنيوية

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

وفقكم الله

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

أخي في الله، أخبرني بعض الاخوة ان للشيخ بعض المؤلفات في الحديث الشريف (دراسة و تخريجات لبعض الأحاديث المختلف في الحكم عليها عند المتأخرين) و مصطلحه (شروح و مؤلفات) ستنشر و تطبع قريبا باذن الله في الجزائر.

و في حال ورود معلومات جديدة (عناوين او غير ذلك) سأوافيك باذن الله

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

السلام عليكم...

أخي في الله ،
معلومة= تقول أن كتاب الشيخ الكُتَامي المسمى آداب طالب العلم، ربما سينشر في المعرض الدولي للكتاب في الجزائر 2010.

في حال جديد سأطلعك باذن الله...

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

http://moslim.3oloum.org

----------


## عبدالملك محمد

مشكور 
لو تكرمت اذكر لنا اسم الشيخ الكتامي كاملا وليست كنيته 
حتى نستطيع التعرف عليه ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

لا أعرف أخي الكريم...

سأسأل بعض الإخوة لعلهم يعرفونه أحسن مني ثم أخبرك باذن الله

----------


## أبو ياسر عبد الوهاب

صدقتم والله يا إخوة نحن في الجزائر خاصة نعاني من قلة المهتمين بعلم الحديث خاصة هناك إقبال على الفقه والأصول أما علم الحديث فنادر جدا ولا أعللم حلقات تقام في تدريسه 
وأما مشاكل طالب الحديث فهي كثيرة جدا وصدق والله أخي إسحاق بن راهويه وهو يحكي مشاكله التي لقيها أثناء الطلب ظننت أنه يصف حالي والله المستعان
أخوكم من وهران

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> صدقتم والله يا إخوة نحن في الجزائر خاصة نعاني من قلة المهتمين بعلم الحديث خاصة هناك إقبال على الفقه والأصول أما علم الحديث فنادر جدا ولا أعللم حلقات تقام في تدريسه 
> وأما مشاكل طالب الحديث فهي كثيرة جدا وصدق والله أخي إسحاق بن راهويه وهو يحكي مشاكله التي لقيها أثناء الطلب ظننت أنه يصف حالي والله المستعان
> أخوكم من وهران


أهلآ بك أخي بيننا نحن طلبة علوم الحديث، و أدعوك للتسجيل في منتدى أهل الأثر الجزائري الجديد http://moslim.3oloum.org/

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> أهلآ بك أخي بيننا نحن طلبة علوم الحديث، و أدعوك للتسجيل في منتدى أهل الأثر الجزائري الجديد http://moslim.3oloum.org/


إجمع إخوانك لكي تحصل القوة والفائدة والمشورة

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> صدقتم والله يا إخوة نحن في الجزائر خاصة نعاني من قلة المهتمين بعلم الحديث خاصة هناك إقبال على الفقه والأصول أما علم الحديث فنادر جدا ولا أعللم حلقات تقام في تدريسه 
> وأما مشاكل طالب الحديث فهي كثيرة جدا وصدق والله أخي إسحاق بن راهويه وهو يحكي مشاكله التي لقيها أثناء الطلب ظننت أنه يصف حالي والله المستعان
> أخوكم من وهران


والعبد الفقير من وهران؛ زالحمد لله الحال سيء في الطلب

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

الله المستعان على طلب العلم في بلداننا خاصة عند ورود الصعوبات المادية أو المعنوية

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ننتظر دائماً ترجمة للشيخ ولو مختصرة وأين يدرّس ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو ياسر عبد الوهاب

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> ننتظر دائماً ترجمة للشيخ ولو مختصرة وأين يدرّس ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم

اخي، للأسف أنا الآن مشغول كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا بالدراسة الجامعية، لذا لم أتمكن من الإلتقاء بالإخوة الطلبة المعنيين لأسألهم، بل إنني للأسف توقفت عن دراسة الحديث منذ مدة، و ذلك للضغط الكبير الذي يواجهنا من خلال الدراسة الجامعية (هندسة)، و الله المستعان.

لكن سأحاول في أقرب وقت بعون الله أن أزودكم بما أستطيع من معلومات

آسف آسف آسف....

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي، للأسف أنا الآن مشغول كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا بالدراسة الجامعية، لذا لم أتمكن من الإلتقاء بالإخوة الطلبة المعنيين لأسألهم، بل إنني للأسف توقفت عن دراسة الحديث منذ مدة، و ذلك للضغط الكبير الذي يواجهنا من خلال الدراسة الجامعية (هندسة)، و الله المستعان.
> 
> لكن سأحاول في أقرب وقت بعون الله أن أزودكم بما أستطيع من معلومات
> 
> آسف آسف آسف....


يسّر الله أمرك في العلمين وغيرهما من العلوم النافعة أخي الفاضل .. وفقك الله

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> يسّر الله أمرك في العلمين وغيرهما من العلوم النافعة أخي الفاضل .. وفقك الله


بارك الله فيك

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

السلام عليكم أخي

علمت مؤخرا أن الشيخ سلفي 

هذه معلومة بسيطة لكن تدخل في ترجمة الشيخ

في إنتظار المزيد و السلام عليكم

----------

